# Zip Zip Drain Rehab Solutions High Speed Machine



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Might be better if you listen and not watch the video.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

yea 65' ain't enough for a mainline application in suburbs or normal subdivision I'm from Canada and basements are more common than not around here. it might work for like inner city stuff downtown Montreal Toronto where the runs are short. 



However, we have the old city Building trap ( main trap) or whatever you like to call it problem.. I don't think that these flex shafts will drive around one like a normal cable.. in my city we have tons of buried traps its like the wild west for sewers lol.. There are the odd few set up right with a c.o on top of trap and a c.o after trap but not many. 



I do think these machines have their purpose which is final tune cleaning and preparation for relining, descaling cast and maybe even breaking up hard grease in sags but you always going to need your sewer machine of choice on board at least in my geographic location.


Another good review on comparison of quality vs price of different brands of these upcoming tools. I think that these specialty tools kind of need to be adapted for commercial use too like 200'lengths would be cool too if it would work..


We do a lot of jetting work at some large strip malls and sometimes we need over 500' of hose and you gotta work from manhole put the whole hose in and work from high end and work towards manhole.. obviously there is clean outs but it would be nice to not have to drag miles of hose from all over if you get what I mean.. Just bounce through even skip a clean out or two because of extra length


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think you can ever get rid of your cable machine. There are many times when one machine does better in a certain application. I still keep cables on the van.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I can run 175' of cable on my general. I don't like to but I can. I have bolted chain to the end of my cable before, takes a little while but it does a good job at removing rust bubbles.


Those new machines look cool but they seem to big to go in a van and yeah, 65' is like 20' too short for most runs where I am.


I will pick my 92 general any day.





.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Now have two models, each have 125'.





https://www.drainrehabsolutions.com/flex-shaft-drain-cleaning-machines


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea I seen they have that now.. but it's a can't justify that much for some steel and a drill couple wheels.

Picote system maybe most expensive but it definitely looks the best quality too


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Now have two models, each have 125'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap, if they'll advertise specs like that, then I should start selling The Octane!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> holy crap, if they'll advertise specs like that, then I should start selling The Octane!


You should. I'm sure there are guys that would trust your expertise enough to buy your machine. I know I probably would try it if the price was right.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The Dane said:


> You should. I'm sure there are guys that would trust your expertise enough to buy your machine. I know I probably would try it if the price was right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Maybe.....if the sewer cleaning and inspections ever slows down who knows. Maybe that's something I should look into but the Drains Deconstructed teaching plumbers how to make their own have done well enough for me. But heck after seeing how much drain rehab solutions is charging, maybe I should increase the price of my class as well.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Maybe.....if the sewer cleaning and inspections ever slows down who knows. Maybe that's something I should look into but the Drains Deconstructed teaching plumbers how to make their own have done well enough for me. But heck after seeing how much drain rehab solutions is charging, maybe I should increase the price of my class as well.







You're probably not going to want to hear this especially coming from me but here goes...



Technology is always changing/improving. I know you think your "octane" is the next best thing since the invention of the electric snake but keep this in mind... There are hundreds of people tinkering with this "flex shaft" thing. Some are using various drain cables, pex, air brake tubing, air hose tubing, etc, etc...


Sooner or later someone is either going to come up with the same thing you're using (if they haven't already), someone who took your class is going to let the cat out of the bag, or someone/some company is going to come up with something that works better than what you have.



Why not capitalize on what you have now before it's to late, before it passes you by?


Yes, although I have not as of yet bought into this flex shaft thing (because what I have now works fine for the most part) I would be willing to take a chance and purchase your self proclaimed wonder machine for a premium.


This post is not meant to disrespect you in any way, just food for thought...



Cheers :w00t:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> You're probably not going to want to hear this especially coming from me but here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post comes from a good place and is something I've wondered myself. There are enough products currently out there directly because of my contributions with no compensation that it has caused me to stop promoting or helping others with their business because it has caused mine to suffer. This is THE reason, I promote myself now of my other social media....no more "(insert manufacture here) for the win".

Parallel thinking is strong in this industry and I understand someone may come up with the same solution as I did. I really don't care if someone thinks they came with a new idea that I've already made and been using for a few years. I've seen some "homemade" versions that even put picote behind both in looks and performance. But in my little bubble, with how I clean drains, I wouldn't want any other flex shaft machine even if given to me for free and in fact have a clog dog and renssi RCM I'm selling for anyone who would use it more then I. 

Why not just sell it or get some pex and drum cable and sell that for 1k to any plumber willing to be a sucker? lol BTW I'm not using drum cable in the Octane but I did start off using it.

Flex shaft imo is like a high octane(see what I did there lol) race car. Amazing performance but in the wrong hands will end up costing more money then it's worth. What I'm seeing online isn't preparing plumbers for using flexshaft with a continued performance over time and in fact will cause equipment to break real quick but that's ok because the manufactures doing those social media posts are the same ones who will sell you more product when it breaks. Just cause something worked once or twice doesn't mean it's worth getting. If I were to sell it, guys would just screw it up without the training because using flex shaft requires a experience only found by making mistakes. 

So if I'm going to offer training that keeps the next guy from making the mistakes I've made, why not just teach plumbers how to make their own? Making a profit for just taking an order doesn't make sense to me but there is a difference between being a good business man and being a good tradesman so maybe I'm completely off. Scratch that...I am off. 

The other thing, is I think the way I inspect and clean drains is completely different then what the industry is teaching so maybe my class won't be for everyone but for those who want their result to speak for themselves instead of the equipment in the van. Teaching my Drains Deconstructed class keeps my life simple, makes those who seek what I know to not take it for granted, and provides validation that innovation comes from those in the field and not what is marketed for the masses.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Your post comes from a good place and is something I've wondered myself. There are enough products currently out there directly because of my contributions with no compensation that it has caused me to stop promoting or helping others with their business because it has caused mine to suffer. This is THE reason, I promote myself now of my other social media....no more "(insert manufacture here) for the win".
> 
> Parallel thinking is strong in this industry and I understand someone may come up with the same solution as I did. I really don't care if someone thinks they came with a new idea that I've already made and been using for a few years. I've seen some "homemade" versions that even put picote behind both in looks and performance. But in my little bubble, with how I clean drains, I wouldn't want any other flex shaft machine even if given to me for free and in fact have a clog dog and renssi RCM I'm selling for anyone who would use it more then I.
> 
> ...


It sucks that that events caused this to happen. I remember around 8 years or so ago when you helped me with what was needed to run the drill and eel. Your knowledge and insight helped me a great deal and helped me make money to feed my family. But there are schools out here charging thousands of dollars and teaching the students nothing useful so you charging to teach someone to make their own equipment and how to use it is worth it I think.


----------

